# Texans?



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Was just wondering if anybody belonged to the DFW Working Dogs, O.G. North Texas or 
Greater Dallas Working Dog Club clubs down here?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

too far from me


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

try to contact the owner of Germelhaus (Racker, Rasta and Rocky are from this kennel). She is in Princeton,TX which is close to DFW. She may be able to you some information.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

DFW and OG are one in the same. Greater may be as well, is the contact person Cathy? If that's Cathy's club it's a separate club. There are lots of paper clubs but most really are part of DFW. Only 3 actively training clubs I know of in DFW and one does not have a helper.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

So do they all intertrain?

I contacted Christ Bettin and I actually went out to watch the DFW club last night, and aside from one rude person, had a WONDERFUL time







Everybody was extremely welcoming, and the group was so diverse, both in people AND breeds!

It was the best SchH Club experience I've ever had









I had e-mailed Kathy as well to get some info and she also invited me out to watch


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Carolyntry to contact the owner of Germelhaus (Racker, Rasta and Rocky are from this kennel). She is in Princeton,TX which is close to DFW. She may be able to you some information.


BY DFW, I mean the Dallas-Fort Worth Metroplex.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Xeph are you in North Dallas (if I may ask)?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Carolyn, I'm currently in Lancaster, (right past the city line of it)


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

So, DO these clubs intertrain, or?


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

I've been past Lancaster. I had a good friend that lives there. 

I lived in the Northernmost part of the city. 

How do you like it?

Have you been to Snuffer's? They have MAGNIFICENT CHEESE FRIES! YUM!


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

I had a brainfart last night, there are actually 4 active clubs in DFW area and one does not have what I would consider a real helper (though he is a very kind and giving man that really tries his best because it needs to be done).

DFW Working Dogs (Chris)
Seagoville (Angel)
United Fido (MelloDee, as mentioned previously by someone else)
Greater Dallas (Kathy, not a true helper at this club)

You will find many other clubs on paper but really they train with DFW so DFW is one giant club.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I am partial to Greater Dallas (Kathy) because they are small and work really nice as a group. However the lack of a true helper does present a big problem. Their "helper" is super sweet like Jes said and really does try his best to do things right.


----------

